# Please read I need help with this issue



## ninabear0322 (Dec 1, 2010)

I have been married for a year and a half. My husband was prior military, he got out to go to school and knew he wanted to join again but as an officer. I knew this going into our relationship. I haven't dated him in the Military I met him right after he got out. He works for a private contractor which has made him have to travel quite frequently while we were together before we got married. I was able to handle that alright. However, after we got married the tempo of him being gone increased more and more to the point I don't see him for months at a time. 

I temporarily moved over to england with him and when that didn't work out for various reasons I had to relocate back to the states while he stayed over there. I am now living with family trying to get on my feet again and find a job. 

He is now trying to get back in the Military and the 3 months we have been apart has been pure and utter miserory for me. How will I ever stand a deployment. While I was home I met someone who is just a friend has not anything more but he is stable, he has a good job, he will live in the same place for ever. I don't know why but I want that now... I want him but I then think to myself am I just going though is the grass greener phase? I love my husband very much he is my best friend, but our futures are not harmonizing anymore or am I just making up reasons why because I am unhappy with our current situation? 

Why am I wondering what life would be like with someone else? Is my marriage failing? Is this normal?


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

You are now entering what is known as "the fog". Look it up on other posts here.


----------



## Applepies (Nov 14, 2010)

Why didn't the England situation work out? Was it being in a strange new place just overwhelming?


----------



## ninabear0322 (Dec 1, 2010)

I had a job there with the Company, our boss decided to change the terms of our contract and cut our pay in half which is another stress point for us. For what I was doing over there it was not worth it. It was beginning to effect my health I had migraines every day it was just better I came back home to try to find a new job.


----------



## ninabear0322 (Dec 1, 2010)

I have looked on three pages of notes can you explain what "the fog" means?


----------

